# QRP extensions



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a friend of mine (who has a MAC - hence in this forum) is receiveing emails with a QRP extension, which i think is a quickreport format, i tried to find a viewer to try out on my PC windows - but could not find one that worked - repview did not 

so a couple of questions 

1) What is a QRP extension file likely to be
2) Are there any default programs on a MAC which will read them ( She has openoffice for MAC )
3) Are there any freeware viewers available for MAC (and also windows so I could test first)

thanks


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

This is an odd extension--read about it here.

http://www.google.com/search?q=.qrp...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes i have gone through google and looked at loads of links 

it looks like a Quick Report format, used by delphi or crystal and I'm after a free viewer ..
I found one that did not work


----------

